# Can't repair Wireless Network Connection...Help, Please



## llovvorn (Oct 16, 2007)

Whenever I click on the repair button this is what is being returned:

"Windows could not finish repairing the problem because the following action can not be completed:
Disabling the wireless network adapter

Make sure your network adapter is properly installed."

Whenever I try to disable the wireless network connection this is what is being returned:

"It is not possible to disable the connection at this time. This connection may be using one or more protocols that do not support plug-and-play, or it may have been initiated by another user or the system account."

Is there a fix to this problem? I was able to repair my connection untill just recently.


----------



## Jason Ess (Sep 4, 2007)

Uninstall the router and re-install


?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## llovvorn (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks for the reply......here's the information you requested.



Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : leel
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : gulftel.net

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gulftel.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network
Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-00-09-96-79
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 216.231.160.10
216.231.160.2
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, October 19, 2007 7:19:14 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, October 20, 2007 7:19:14 A
M

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-38-1B-95-95

C:\Documents and Settings\llovvorn>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## llovvorn (Oct 16, 2007)

Still having the same problem as stated above, Here's a copy of the reset.log:

reset SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Dhcp\Parameters\Options\15\RegLocation
old REG_MULTI_SZ =
SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\?\DhcpDomain
SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\TcpIp\Parameters\DhcpDomain

added SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Netbt\Parameters\Interfaces\Tcpip_{27AA1DB8-FA9B-43D2-9593-DD610B1A45BB}\NetbiosOptions
added SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Netbt\Parameters\Interfaces\Tcpip_{6D30E2B9-6206-4644-8CC0-E60BFE71CEC1}\NetbiosOptions
deleted SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Netbt\Parameters\EnableLmhosts
added SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{19EC4B50-BCBF-4E9B-804A-FDECFB426F88}\AddressType
added SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{19EC4B50-BCBF-4E9B-804A-FDECFB426F88}\DisableDynamicUpdate
reset SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{19EC4B50-BCBF-4E9B-804A-FDECFB426F88}\RawIpAllowedProtocols
old REG_MULTI_SZ =
0

reset SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{19EC4B50-BCBF-4E9B-804A-FDECFB426F88}\TcpAllowedPorts
old REG_MULTI_SZ =
0

reset SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{19EC4B50-BCBF-4E9B-804A-FDECFB426F88}\UdpAllowedPorts
old REG_MULTI_SZ =
0

added SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{4B96FC16-40D2-4D4F-BA54-65C293BDF666}\DisableDynamicUpdate
deleted SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{4B96FC16-40D2-4D4F-BA54-65C293BDF666}\IpAutoconfigurationAddress
deleted SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{4B96FC16-40D2-4D4F-BA54-65C293BDF666}\IpAutoconfigurationMask
deleted SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{4B96FC16-40D2-4D4F-BA54-65C293BDF666}\IpAutoconfigurationSeed
reset SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{4B96FC16-40D2-4D4F-BA54-65C293BDF666}\RawIpAllowedProtocols
old REG_MULTI_SZ =
0

reset SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{4B96FC16-40D2-4D4F-BA54-65C293BDF666}\TcpAllowedPorts
old REG_MULTI_SZ =
0

reset SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{4B96FC16-40D2-4D4F-BA54-65C293BDF666}\UdpAllowedPorts
old REG_MULTI_SZ =
0

added SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{61B57C64-D2FD-4AAB-9E56-8AC8BC055F49}\DisableDynamicUpdate
deleted SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{61B57C64-D2FD-4AAB-9E56-8AC8BC055F49}\IpAutoconfigurationAddress
deleted SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{61B57C64-D2FD-4AAB-9E56-8AC8BC055F49}\IpAutoconfigurationMask
deleted SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{61B57C64-D2FD-4AAB-9E56-8AC8BC055F49}\IpAutoconfigurationSeed
reset SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{61B57C64-D2FD-4AAB-9E56-8AC8BC055F49}\RawIpAllowedProtocols
old REG_MULTI_SZ =
0

reset SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{61B57C64-D2FD-4AAB-9E56-8AC8BC055F49}\TcpAllowedPorts
old REG_MULTI_SZ =
0

reset SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{61B57C64-D2FD-4AAB-9E56-8AC8BC055F49}\UdpAllowedPorts
old REG_MULTI_SZ =
0

deleted SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\DontAddDefaultGatewayDefault
deleted SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\EnableIcmpRedirect
deleted SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\EnableSecurityFilters
deleted SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\SearchList
deleted SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\UseDomainNameDevolution
reset Linkage\UpperBind for PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4220&SUBSYS_12F5103C&REV_05\4&AD1B67F&0&20F0. bad value was:
REG_MULTI_SZ =
SymIM

reset Linkage\UpperBind for PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_167D&SUBSYS_0934103C&REV_11\4&111A1FD8&0&00E0. bad value was:
REG_MULTI_SZ =
SymIM

reset Linkage\UpperBind for ROOT\MS_NDISWANIP\0000. bad value was:
REG_MULTI_SZ =
SymIM

<completed>

deleted SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{61B57C64-D2FD-4AAB-9E56-8AC8BC055F49}\IpAutoconfigurationAddress
deleted SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{61B57C64-D2FD-4AAB-9E56-8AC8BC055F49}\IpAutoconfigurationMask
deleted SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{61B57C64-D2FD-4AAB-9E56-8AC8BC055F49}\IpAutoconfigurationSeed
<completed>

<completed>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

In Network Connections right click on your wireless connection - Properties - in the 'This connection uses the following items' box, what items have check marks?


----------



## llovvorn (Oct 16, 2007)

The following boxes are checked:

Client for Microsoft Networks
Symantec Network Security Intermediate Filter Drive
File and Printer Sharing for Microsoft Networks
QoS Packet Scheduler
Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Four of those are perfectly normal. I don't have knowledge of this, but guess that 'Symantec Network Security Intermediate Filter Drive' could cause one part of that error message you reported in your initial post: "This connection may be using one or more protocols that do not support plug-and-play, or it may have been initiated by another user or the system account."

Was that installed before, when you were able to disable the connection?


----------



## llovvorn (Oct 16, 2007)

I unchecked the "Symantec Network Security Intermediate Filter Drive"....still have the same problem.

I am stumped on this....


----------

